# if I shouldn't perhaps rather say



## metalika

Γνωρίζει κανείς πώς μεταφράζεται καλύτερα στα ελληνικά η φράση ''if i shouldn't perhaps rather say''


----------



## ireney

Γειά σου metalika και καλώς ήρθες στο φόρουμ 

Περίεργο το απόσπασμα που θες να μεταφράσεις. Μπορείς να μας δώσεις το ευρύτερο περιεχόμενο; Την προηγούμενη ή την επόμενη φράση, ποιος το είπε κλπ;

Έτσι όπως είναι δε βγάζει πολύ νόημα και οι μαντεψιές, αν και συχνά βρίσκουν το στόχο, μπορεί και να αστοχήσουν τελείως!


----------



## metalika

Γεια σου κι εσένα ireney. O γράφων λέει: represents to my memory a very old-if i shouldn't perhaps rather say a very young-motive.


----------



## ireney

Α! ΟΚ, τώρα βγάζει νόημα. Στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση "αν δεν θα έπρεπε ίσως καλύτερα να πω". Είναι λίγο "βαρύ" στα ελληνικά αλλά το ίδιο ισχύει και για το πρωτότυπο.  Με άλλα λόγια "ίσως θα ήταν καλύτερα να πω"/"ή μάλλον θα 'πρεπε να πω"


----------



## metalika

ΟΚ, ευχαριστώ. Το '' ίσως θα ήταν καλύτερα να πω'' νομίζω ότι ταιριάζει απόλυτα με το ύφος του πρωτότυπου.


----------



## winegrower

Λογικά θα έπρεπε να είναι όπως λέει η Ειρήνη, όμως εκείνο το shouldn't πού  το βάζεις; Δεν βλέπω πουθενά διπλή άρνηση. Μήπως εννοεί-λέω τώρα εγώ-ίσως δεν είναι σωστό να το ονομάσω../ ίσως δεν θα 'πρεπε να το πω...?


----------



## metalika

Hello, winegrower.
Κι εμένα αυτό με μπέρδεψε αλλά δεν νομίζω να είναι  '' ίσως δεν θα έπρεπε να το πω...'' ή ''ίσως δεν είναι σωστό να...


----------



## ireney

Τώρα με μπερδέψατε εμένα!
If I shouldn't perhaps rather say = αν δεν θα έπρεπε ίσως καλύτερα να πω. Κατά λέξη.
Το "shouldn't" είναι το "δεν θα έπρεπε". 

Δεν έχω το υπόλοιπο κείμενο οπότε η metalika θα πρέπει να επιβεβαιώσει ή απορρίψει το παρακάτω, αλλά νομίζω ότι το νόημα του όλου αποσπάσματος είναι το εξής: 
Το Χ αναπαριστά/αντιπροσωπεύει στη μνήμη του ένα πολύ παλιό κίνητρο. Ή μάλλον, ένα κίνητρο των πολύ νέων. Δηλαδή ένα κίνητρο που είτε γενικά είναι κοινό εδώ και αιώνες και είναι κοινό για τους νέους, είτε σε προσωπικό επίπεδο ήταν ένα κίνητρο που είχε παλιά, όταν ήταν νέος.


Όπως και να' χει πάντως δεν καταλαβαίνω πού είναι το πρόβλημα. Επειδή ώρες ώρες (για την ακρίβεια μέρες μέρες, για να μην πω έτη έτη) αργώ να πάρω μπρος, λίγη βοήθεια;


----------



## metalika

Ειρήνη έχεις μάλλον δίκιο όσον αφορά το νόημα του αποσπάσματος. Από ό,τι έχω καταλάβει ο συγγραφέας εσκεμμένα δεν αποσαφηνίζει.


----------



## winegrower

ireney said:


> Στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση "αν δεν θα έπρεπε ίσως καλύτερα να πω". Με άλλα λόγια (!) "ίσως θα ήταν καλύτερα να πω"


Αυτό που έγραψες σαν ερμηνεία του ''if i shouldn't perhaps rather say'', αν το δεις με τα μέτρα κάποιου που παλέβει με κάτι κολυβοαγγλικά "εργασίας" και δεν ζει σε αγγλόφωνη χώρα, δεν είναι απόλυτα σαφές.(Ουφ, το είπα!)



			
				Το Χ αναπαριστά/αντιπροσωπεύει στη μνήμη του ένα πολύ παλιό κίνητρο. Ή μάλλον said:
			
		

> Αυτό το κομμάτι είναι μια πολύ καλή προσπάθεια ανάλυσης, αλλά δεν έχει σχέση με την απορία μας. Το ζητούμενο είναι αν θα έπρεπε να λέει should ή shouldn't. Εσένα σου ακούγεται το ίδιο καλά;


----------



## ireney

Αααα! Τώρα κατάλαβα! (είπαμε: ώρες ώρες δουλεύει με κάρβουνο) 

Για να δούμε αν μπορώ να το εξηγήσω: 

Προσπάθεια Α
Σκέψου το "if I shouldn't" σαν "εκτός αν"

Προσπάθεια Β
"If I should rather perhaps say" = αν θα έπρεπε καλύτερα να πω
"I I shouldn't rather perhaps say" = αν δεν θα έπρεπε καλύτερα να πω"
Λοιπόν, ΚΑΙ τα δύο είναι κομματάκι χάλια διότι απλούστατα το πρωτότυπο είναι, κατ' εμέ μια εξυπνιστακίστικη προσπάθεια να γράψει κάτι απλό σε σοφιστικέ ύφος (και δε με νοιάζαι ποιος είναι ο συγγραφέας. Δεν φέρεσαι έτσι σε μια γλώσσα!)

Για να παραφράσουμε. "It's an old motive. Or, I should rather say, a young one"
"This is an 'old' motive. Perhaps I should rather say, a 'young' one"
Όπως βλέπεις, και στα δύο χρησιμοποίησα θετικό και όχι αρνητικό τρόπο έκφρασης.

Στα Ελληνικά, "ίσως θα έπρεπε να πω". Μια χαρούλα σωστά; Αν όμως παίζεις με τη γλώσσα, αντί να πεις "ίσως", πας στο "αν δεν θα έπρεπε".

"Είμαι ηλίθια, ή ίσως θα έπρεπε να πω πανίβλακας" = "Είμαι ήλιθια, αν δεν θα ήταν σωστότερο να πω ότι είμαι πανίβλακας".

Αυτό που προσπαθώ να πω περιφρονώντας το "λακωνίζειν εστί φιλοσοφείν" είναι πως ο συγγραφέας δεν απορρίπτει το "old" και το θεωρεί σχεδόν "ισότιμο" με το "young" και πάει για το λογοπαίγνιο που χάνεται στον βερμπαλισμό.

Βγαίνει κανένα νόημα από όσα λέω ή τα έκανα χειρότερα;


----------



## metalika

Βγαίνει νόημα. Ο συγγραφέας, πράγματι λέει κάτι απλό σε «σοφιστικέ» ύφος, το θέμα είναι πώς μπορείς να το πεις αυτό στα Ελληνικά χωρίς να αλλάξεις το ύφος!


----------



## Athanasia/Anna

Hi Metalika,
Have you considered the possibility that the writer may have made a mistake in this sentence? To me his sentence doesn't make much sense and in my opinion it's gramatically incorect. Everyone makes mistakes, perhaps whoever wrote this got confused while trying to sound smart and sophisticated!


----------



## Traduita

ireney said:


> Α
> Λοιπόν, ΚΑΙ τα δύο είναι κομματάκι χάλια διότι απλούστατα το πρωτότυπο είναι, κατ' εμέ μια εξυπνιστακίστικη προσπάθεια να γράψει κάτι απλό σε σοφιστικέ ύφος (και δε με νοιάζαι ποιος είναι ο συγγραφέας. Δεν φέρεσαι έτσι σε μια γλώσσα!)


 
Δεν συμφωνώ ακριβώς. Μπορεί εμάς να μας ακούγεται περίεργο και διεστραμμένο αλλά για τον συγγραφέα και για την εποχή/ συμφραζόμενα να είναι ένα ρητορικό σχήμα απολύτως κατανοητό και να μην του πέρασε καν από το μυαλό ότι δεν θα τον καταλάβουν!

Πιστεύω πως από ένα σημείο και πέρα δεν έχει νόημα να το αναλύσει κανείς κατά λέξη και να διερωτάται αν είναι should ή shouldn't. Για μένα έχει περισσότερη σχέση με τις ερωτηματικές προτάσεις τύπου  I was wondering if I shouldn't perhaps lock the door after leaving": αναρωτιόμουν μήπως έπρεπε να κλειδώσω την πόρτα κτλ. Εν πάση περιπτώσει η πρόταση πρέπει να αντιμετωπιστεί μάλλον ως πακέτο και το νόημα είναι προφανώς αυτό που είπατε: *ίσως θα έπρεπε να πω/ ή ίσως θα έπρεπε να πω μήπως θα έπρεπε (καλύτερα) να πω;/  ή ίσως/ ή μάλλον/*

Metalika,  eπειδή διάβασα όλη την παράγραφο, μου φαίνεται πως το λογοπαίγνιο είναι αλλού και βρίσκεται στο old/young: Αυτό που λέει ο Χένρι Τζέιμς, απ' όσο κατάλαβα, είναι ότι το μοτίβο αυτό είναι πολύ παλιό γι' αυτόν, δηλαδή το είχε στο μυαλό του από τότε που ήταν πολύ νέος. Αυτό δεν ξέρω αν μπορείς να το αποδώσεις στα ελληνικά χωρίς να αλλάξεις τη φράση: 
"Είναι στη μνήμη μου ένα πολύ παλιό μοτίβο· ίσως θα έπρεπε να πω/ ή μάλλον ένα μοτίβο της πρώτης νεότητάς μου/ ένα μοτίβο της πολύ νεαρής μου ηλικίας/ που έχω μέσα μου από τότε που ήμουν πολύ νέος"

 Δεδομένης της δυσκολίας του κειμένου, πιστεύω πως δεν είναι ανάγκη να σπαζοκεφαλιάζεις για το αν αποδίδει κατά λέξη το πρωτότυπο και τη σειρά των φράσεων, αρκεί να είναι καλό στα ελληνικά και να αποδίδει το νόημα! 
Καλό κουράγιο!


----------



## shawnee

Συμφωνώ με Α/Αnna και άλλους ότι η αγγλική φράση είναι ανοησία. Υπάρχουν πάρα πολλά υποθετικά κατά σειρά στη μια σκέψη. Όσο για το rather είναι εντελώς περιττό και δίνει ένα ψεύτικο ύφος μεγαλοπρέπειας. Μένω περίεργος πως θα το μεταφράσετε εσείς οι πιο ικανοί.


----------



## winegrower

> Προσπάθεια Α
> Σκέψου το "if I shouldn't" σαν "εκτός αν"


Για μένα αυτή η φράση της Ειρήνης (που την σύγχισα κιόλας!) μου αρκεί, με την έννοια ότι το shouldn't στ' αγγλικά αποδίδεται και σαν θετικό. Προφανώς πρόκειται για διαφορά στη γραμματική/δομή της γλώσσας και πρέπει να την δεχτούμε.


----------



## Kevman

Γεια σας!

Εγώ νομίζω ότι η Ειρήνη και ο winegrower είχαν δίκιο στα πρώτα τους ποστ (#4 και 5), και η Traduita επίσης βρήκε διάνα. 

Με το shouldn't και το *rather* μπορούμε να το καταλάβουμε κάτι σαν «δεν νομίζεις πως είναι *καλύτερα* να πω...;».  Πρώτα ο συγγραφέας γράφει «παλιό», και ύστερα προτείνει «νέο» ως ενδεχόμενη καλύτερα λέξη.  Πιθανώς και παίζει λίγο με τις λέξεις εκεί, όπως είπε η Traduita, άλλα πώς ακριβώς παίζει δεν ξέρουμε από μόνο το απόσπασμα, και δεν πιστεύω ότι πρέπει να ξέρουμε ακριβώς για να μεταφράσουμε τη φράση.  Σε μένα, τα αγγλικά βγαίνει απόλυτο νοήμα, αν και είναι λιγάκι «βαριά» όπως είπε η Ειρήνη (αν πρόκειται πραγματικά για τον Χένρι Τζέιμς θα το πίστευα!).


----------



## metalika

Ευχαριστώ, παιδιά.
Πράγματι τα αγγλικά του είναι «αβάσταχτα» αλλά αυτή είναι και η «μαστοριά» του συγγραφέα. Όσο για εμένα... όπως είπε και η Traduita, καλό κουράγιο!


----------



## ireney

Σημείωμα επιμελητή: Τα δύο τελευταία μηνύματα μετακινήθηκαν σε νέα θεματική ενότητα εδώ .


----------

